# Beretta 1934



## K777 (Apr 22, 2016)

I am new to the forum so bear with me. I recently bought a 1934 Beretta made in 1940 with serial # 926xxx (# only on the frame - not on the slide). It has no military markings that I can see but does have a "M" on the frame below the hammer on the right side. I thought it was originally Navy but it does not have the "RM". Is this a commercial model? If so, I was not aware that they made commercials in 1940. What does the "M" signify? Comments? Sorry guys I do not know how to take pictures.


----------



## dogngun (May 29, 2006)

This might be of some interest...

Beretta Web - mod. 1934 & 1935.45ACP SD

Beretta made many commercial pistols over that time span.

I owned a M1932, the .32 ACP version, used by the Italian AF, and it was a rugged, well made and solid pistol, just a LITTLE too big for my purpose, but infallible - if you need a solid reliable pistol, 
they do that very well, even after all these years. Mine was a commercial model made in 1944 after the war in Italy was over.


----------

